# Nothing beats experience!



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

You can read up on techniques as much as you want, but nothing compares to getting out with someone who knows what they are doing and getting some real outdoor experience! I went on a trip with an old family friend who showed me how to nymph for trout. Now I am hooked. Fly fishing for trout is all I can think about. Maybe I live in the wrong part of the world haha.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

You and me both!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Road trip!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but trout have nothing on carp. Don't get me wrong, I like trout. They're pretty and live in pretty places...but as far as difficulty level, fighting power, size, and availability, I'll take carp.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm super addicted to trout fishing, can't beat clear water nymphing, I never go to target carp, but when I see one I will always throw at them, its pretty cool when you see a 15 pounder turn on a dime and rub his nose in the sand all over your fly.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I totally agree with you Cream, carp are by far the hardest fish to take on the fly. Sure there is the rare time they are stupidly easy, but more often then not, they rate a 9 out of 10 on the scale. If you think your a good caster, come join me for a day of humiliating fun on the Great Miami.....many times have a left with my tail between my legs...LOL

BTW when you get to the point of being really good at nymphing, youll agree that trout are very EASY to catch....

Salmonid


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe trout really are easy to catch, and maybe carp are really the ultimate game fish... But for me, Ohio born and raised, trout are... exotic? It is new and awesome experience that I have read about but rarely seen.

When I walk down the street to the Mill Creek, it isn't trout that I see by the hundreds rooting in the mud


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is what it's all about! This was two weeks ago in Wyoming.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Maybe trout really are easy to catch, and maybe carp are really the ultimate game fish... But for me, Ohio born and raised, trout are... exotic? It is new and awesome experience that I have read about but rarely seen.
> 
> When I walk down the street to the Mill Creek, it isn't trout that I see by the hundreds rooting in the mud


King, We're going to have to make a trout trip sometime. I'm going to hit a flow this weekend after I replace brakes on a buddy's car.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sbreech said:


> King, We're going to have to make a trout trip sometime. I'm going to hit a flow this weekend after I replace brakes on a buddy's car.


Definitely. I hear the trout bite all winter.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Definitely. I hear the trout bite all winter.


Yes they do. And when winter drags on too long, the wife is itching to get me out of the house.


----------

